# Sell a Favorite Author



## Philip Overby (Sep 10, 2012)

This is sort of a challenge, I guess, but doesn't really fit in the Challenges section, so I put it here.  Who's a writer that you really love, but for whatever reason people either:

a.  don't like him/her
b.  have never heard of him/her
c.  think he/she is overrated

I have one, that I spout off about a lot and I don't see mentioned much:  Jesse Bullington.  His writing is extremely dark, but he has a clever sense of humor as well.  Here's my way to sell him to you:

1.  He is not writing typical fantasy.  His stories involve the following:
a.  graverobbers
b.  witches
c.  The Black Death
d.  plenty o' blood
e.  necromancers
f.  mercenaries with dubious backgrounds

If you're really into dark stuff (and some of it is even too dark for me...) then he's worth checking out.  

2.  His novels take place in historical times and places.  (Spanish Inquisition and The Crusades crop up)

3.  Despite the gruesome subject matter, it is bizarrely entrancing.  Most books that approach this kind of subject matter I'd probably throw down in disgust, but he makes it almost...poetic?

4.  Has a sense of humor as well.

5.  He's relatively new to the scene (with only _The Sad Tale of the Brothers Grossbart_ and _The Enterprise of Death_, both stand-alones if you're not interested in a series.)  He's still got plenty more books in him!

6.  If you're easily offended, don't read him, because I _guarantee _ something will be there to offend you or put you off.  Which I think is _great!_ If you have a weak stomach, I repeat, do not check him out!  I hope some of you are saying "Challenge Accepted."  

So that's me selling Jesse Bullington.  I may yet do more of these.  Feel free to share one of your favorite authors that people may not know about and give us some reasons to go out and buy them!


----------

